# Hair Algae?



## e46markus

I'm fairy new to aquatic plants and there is this algae I can only describe looking like stringy hairs. I'm using root tabs and flourish supplement, i cut off the supplement thinking it was feeding the algae. Curious how i get rid of this stuff?

Here's a few pics:


----------



## Guest

You could try a blackout, and just manually remove of much of it as you can.


----------



## e46markus

As you can see from the pics it's not effecting all of the leaves. Kinda hard to really remove it without just snipping the leaves away.


----------



## Guest

Just get a sponge, and with the rough part wipe it against the leave this will pick a lot of it up without damaging the leaf.


----------



## maknwar

Id be more concerned with the GSA on the leaves. That will kill off the plants if not taken care of. Seems you got more going on than just some little algae problem. List your tank and equipment specs and then someone can respond with a suggestion that will help you solve the issue and not just the symptoms.


----------



## e46markus

GSA?

Tank is 40G long, eheim classic 2215 and AC70 filters, 48" T5 HO single bulb light fixture, water params are alright in terms of ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. No Co2 induction...what could be the problem, and what exactly is GSA? Is it the green spots or the fact some of the leaves are brown?


----------



## maknwar

GSA is green spot algae. Try increasing the water flow in your tank, and dosing some seachem excel regularly would probably make the hair algae go away. Do you have green spots on the glass on the tank?


----------



## e46markus

maknwar said:


> GSA is green spot algae. Try increasing the water flow in your tank, and dosing some seachem excel regularly would probably make the hair algae go away. Do you have green spots on the glass on the tank?


There was a little bit although since scraping it off it hasn't come back, been 3-4 weeks since i saw it last.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp

Do you still have this problem, take a look at this post








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/205277-lowest-cost-and-easiest-way-to-eliminate-green-hair-bubble-turf-and-slime-algae-from-your-aquarium-hopefully-permanently/page__p__2771888__fromsearch__1#entry2771888


----------

